# Redbox Instant headed to iOS, Android, many other devices; costs $8 per month for streaming and disc



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

* Redbox Instant headed to iOS, Android, many other devices; costs $8 per month for streaming and discs*

Excerpt:

"Redbox Instant is almost here, and when it arrives sometime in early 2013, it'll cost around $8. Redbox announced pricing for its disc + streaming package this morning, pinning an $8 monthly charge to unlimited streaming, as well as access to four free one-night disc rentals at any Redbox kiosk ($9 a month turns those four discs into Blu-ray releases, _magically_)."

Full Story Here:


----------

